# how fatal is the venom of S. gigantea or galapagoensis?



## syiware (Apr 16, 2007)

i repost again about the strength of venoms from S. gigantea or galapagoensis.

as for me, i have two haitian centipede juveniles(Scolopendra sp.). i was bit 3 times by the individuals while they were growing up from 2.5 to about 10cm of today. i feel its strength is getting powerful as growing up. because more venom get into my body as it gorws. but i have no idea for gigantea or galapagoensis.

do they really have fatal venoms? anybody here who was bit by such species before? tell me your experiences please.. i know there are 5 levels of poison strength for a scorpion. but as comparison to such animals, i'm very curios how terrible venom they(gigantea or galapagoensis) have!

please share your experience with the others. thanks.
-locke


----------



## bistrobob85 (Apr 16, 2007)

I almost wish i had the opportunity to get bit by a Sc.Galapagoensis . 

 phil.


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 16, 2007)

well i dont want to get bit lol but i would love to have one


----------



## slimtim454 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Locke I watched your youtube videos of you holding your pedes and I must admit that you are pretty brave.


----------



## syiware (Apr 16, 2007)

slimtim454 said:


> Hey Locke I watched your youtube videos of you holding your pedes and I must admit that you are pretty brave.


thanks, slimtim454! give me your advice of anything for the pedes. let's share them all together!
-locke


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Apr 17, 2007)

If you're prey then their venom has a 100% mortality rate. If your a human, it's more like a fraction of a percent because you would have to either have ridiculously large amounts of venom in your body, or you'd have to have some sort of abnormal allergy/sensitivity to the venom. Even the feared black widow would take 10-20 bites to have any chance of human fatality.


----------



## syiware (Apr 17, 2007)

mrbonzai211 said:


> If you're prey then their venom has a 100% mortality rate. If your a human, it's more like a fraction of a percent because you would have to either have ridiculously large amounts of venom in your body, or you'd have to have some sort of abnormal allergy/sensitivity to the venom. Even the feared black widow would take 10-20 bites to have any chance of human fatality.


hi! i'm so sorry to say like this. maybe you are talking about common knowledge we already know. i'm only asking about anything special for the venom of S. gigantea or galapagoensis in comparison to other giant centipedes. i already have some experiences of being bitten by my haitan giant centipedes. actually its venom was getting stronger as the individual has grown. but i've never heard about S. gigantea stuff. how fatal more than other pedes and so on. anyway thanks for your concern.
-locke


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 17, 2007)

if i see krazy8's at a show and they still have their giant gigantea i will ask if i can get bit by it

chris@krazy8's said i could play with it if i went to A-con. that seriously would be worth the drive by itself, heh


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 17, 2007)

HA!  I will will go to Acon just to see you get bit.  AND you have to keep a straight face, no flinching .


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 17, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> HA!  I will will go to Acon just to see you get bit.  AND you have to keep a straight face, no flinching .


oh, i accidentily misled. 

i am not going to Acon. no way i could afford it. and my plans to find a beautiful rich lady to fund my adventures haven't really progressed very well at all


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 17, 2007)

I didn't really think you were going.  I've never been myself.  I never know if I'm going to do things like that until the last minute.  Looks like you're going to have to get your venom fix somewhere else .


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 17, 2007)

lol maybe we need to start a get Caco Seraph to Acon fund going lol


----------



## syiware (Apr 17, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> if i see krazy8's at a show and they still have their giant gigantea i will ask if i can get bit by it
> 
> chris@krazy8's said i could play with it if i went to A-con. that seriously would be worth the drive by itself, heh


hey, what is "a-con?" give me some additional information please..
-locke


----------



## DavidRS (Apr 17, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> lol maybe we need to start a get Caco Seraph to Acon fund going lol


I know I would kick in a few $$ to see caco get bit by that gigantea. Someone would need to get it on video, because I can't make it. Hell, I'll add in another $10 if he lets it hang on his scrotum by it's fangs.

*"Give til it Hurts...
   to the Cacoseraph Arachnocon Fund"*


----------



## slimtim454 (Apr 17, 2007)

I wonder if that would cause infertility


----------



## syiware (Apr 17, 2007)

*hey, guys, come on..*

take it easy, men.
i know that you are just kidding for fun. kind of joke or something else, right?  
take care, you guys. see you on the arachno world..!
-locke
ps: more informations? ^^;


----------



## DavidRS (Apr 18, 2007)

syiware said:


> hey, what is "a-con?" give me some additional information please..
> -locke


ArachnoCon, the biggest arachnid hobbyist meeting in the USA.





syiware said:


> take it easy, men.
> i know that you are just kidding for fun. kind of joke or something else, right?
> take care, you guys. see you on the arachno world..!
> -locke
> ps: more informations? ^^;


Not kidding, Cacoseraph's hobby is *not* arachnids, his hobby is purposely getting bit, stung and mutilated to test the effects of various venom.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 18, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> oh, i accidentily misled.
> 
> i am not going to Acon. no way i could afford it. and my plans to find a beautiful rich lady to fund my adventures haven't really progressed very well at all


I have the same problem 'cept I need me a sugar daddy. ;P


----------



## syiware (Apr 18, 2007)

DavidRS said:


> ArachnoCon, the biggest arachnid hobbyist meeting in the USA.Not kidding, Cacoseraph's hobby is *not* arachnids, his hobby is purposely getting bit, stung and mutilated to test the effects of various venom.


oh..thanks.. arachnocon, the biggest arachnid hobbyist meeting in the united states. how big is it? would it be held in every years?
-locke


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 28, 2007)

syiware said:


> i repost again about the strength of venoms from S. gigantea or galapagoensis.
> 
> as for me, i have two haitian centipede juveniles(Scolopendra sp.). i was bit 3 times by the individuals while they were growing up from 2.5 to about 10cm of today. i feel its strength is getting powerful as growing up. because more venom get into my body as it gorws. but i have no idea for gigantea or galapagoensis.
> 
> ...


pretty bloomin fatal for a roach or scorp id say lol


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 28, 2007)

DavidRS said:


> I know I would kick in a few $$ to see caco get bit by that gigantea. Someone would need to get it on video, because I can't make it. Hell, I'll add in another $10 if he lets it hang on his scrotum by it's fangs.
> 
> *"Give til it Hurts...
> to the Cacoseraph Arachnocon Fund"*


id give more than that to not see his scrotum at all lol


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 29, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> my plans to find a beautiful rich lady to fund my adventures haven't really progressed very well at all


LOL, What a life. Wouldn't that be great. Good luck with that Cacaseraph.


----------



## spinnekop (Apr 29, 2007)

I see here a lot of talks but no tries, and that's good because one's bitten by a big tropical centipede (doesn't have to be a gigantea) you will wish it never happened !!!!
I know from a missionary in Guatemala who was bitten in his sleep by a huge centipede and he describes the pain as at the edge of humanly bearable and lasts for at least 2 weeks.
You most likely won't die from it but I guarantee anybody ho has the "hobby" of being bitten by venominous creatures... you'll stop that hobby after a gigantea bite.


----------



## ragnew (Apr 29, 2007)

So is the venom from a gigantea more potent then that of the subspinipes? I always thought that the subspinipes were the more potent? Though I wouldn't be interested in a bite from either of them.


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 29, 2007)

spinnekop said:


> I see here a lot of talks but no tries, and that's good because one's bitten by a big tropical centipede (doesn't have to be a gigantea) you will wish it never happened !!!!
> I know from a missionary in Guatemala who was bitten in his sleep by a huge centipede and he describes the pain as at the edge of humanly bearable and lasts for at least 2 weeks.
> You most likely won't die from it but I guarantee anybody ho has the "hobby" of being bitten by venominous creatures... you'll stop that hobby after a gigantea bite.


well now i have also heard that said of the sting of a C. vitattus and the bite of a s. heros castaniceps but the last time i was stung by the c. vitattus it just iched a bit and when Galapoheros was biten by the SHC last weekend it didnt seem to hurt him too bad. but .. A description of pain from a human is really not a good thing to base it on as some are more tolerant of pain than others . and some are more apt to have a more painfull reaction to the envenomation than others . keep in mind that humans are not the intended victim of the venom of a pede

besides i want to see cacoseraph get bitten by the gigantea ..just not on the scrotum, i dont ever want to see that lol may warp my little physche


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 30, 2007)

my boss keeps telling me that S. heros castaniceps venom is fatal and I laugh a little inside 

How can C. vittatus just itch for you?!  I was in pain for eight hours.


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 30, 2007)

LeilaNami said:


> my boss keeps telling me that S. heros castaniceps venom is fatal and I laugh a little inside
> 
> How can C. vittatus just itch for you?!  I was in pain for eight hours.


Really? Sorry Tod , your dead lol 
when is your funeral lol
i dont know, thats all they ever have done to me. I also was stung several hundred times by yellow jackets as a 12 year old kid. and after that no wasp or bee hurt me. I dont know about the African bees , never heard of them back then but ... Maybe that has somethign to do with it .. latly tho i have noticed that the wasps and bees are hurting some again so im not going to test the scorps sting again intentionally lol


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 30, 2007)

DavidRS said:


> I know I would kick in a few $$ to see caco get bit by that gigantea. Someone would need to get it on video, because I can't make it. Hell, I'll add in another $10 if he lets it hang on his scrotum by it's fangs.
> 
> *"Give til it Hurts...
> to the Cacoseraph Arachnocon Fund"*


wow, i come back to work after the weekend and all of a sudden my scrote is a topic of discussion. that is... freakin awesome!



syiware said:


> oh..thanks.. arachnocon, the biggest arachnid hobbyist meeting in the united states. how big is it? would it be held in every years?
> -locke


i believe something like 150-200 ppl sign up for the actual convention and something like 300-500 go to the day when the dealers sell stuff.

i have never been so i am just remembering what i have read

check out this subforum, right here on arachnoboards for more info
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?f=62


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 30, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> Really? Sorry Tod , your dead lol
> when is your funeral lol
> i dont know, thats all they ever have done to me. I also was stung several hundred times by yellow jackets as a 12 year old kid. and after that no wasp or bee hurt me. I dont know about the African bees , never heard of them back then but ... Maybe that has somethign to do with it .. latly tho i have noticed that the wasps and bees are hurting some again so im not going to test the scorps sting again intentionally lol


 Yeah I was stung by so many bees and wasps as a child. I kept touching things.  Now, yellow jackets just itch for a few minutes.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 30, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> oh, i accidentily misled.
> 
> i am not going to Acon. no way i could afford it. and my plans to find a beautiful rich lady to fund my adventures haven't really progressed very well at all


Dude just get any rich lady... you can always put a bag over your head (or hers)


----------

